# Nforce driver problems

## englishpremier

Finally got gentoo installed and with a gui running. However i have one big problem. I don't seem to have any drivers my network card installed.

I'm running a Nforce2 motherboard with onboard LAN and Audio. I have tried running "emerge nforce-audio and emerge nforce-net but it doesn't work and get the following error message:

net-misc/noforce-net-1.0.0256 failed

functions scr_compile, line 25, Exitconde 2

Can anyone tell me how to install my audio and network adapter drivers?

----------

## PorkETINd00d

if you want follow the kernel compilation info in the user docs on the gentoo site. when you are configuring the kernel there are options for both audio and network card in the apropriate sections. you can select to build them into the kernel or as modules. i have had no problems using either in both 2.4 and 2.6 kernels.

----------

## StringCheesian

I have the same onboard LAN. I don't know anything about the nforce-net drivers, but the kernel includes a driver that works. In menuconfig, the title is the only one in the network drivers section that starts with "Reverse Engineered"... I don't remember the rest. The module name is forcedeth.

If you compiled your kernel using genkernel you might try (as root):

```
modprobe forcedeth

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

----------

## englishpremier

I was refering to section 7.e. "Installing Separate Kernel Modules" in the gentoo handbook where it makes reference to nforce network and audio.

As when searching through the kernel using # make menuconfig i did not see any nvidia nforce2 network or audio drivers, but i will take another look. 

is it just a case of following steps 7c - 7d in the handbook?

----------

## tgurr

the seperate audio and network modules mentioned in the docs are for kernel 2.4 only, you really have to enable it in the kernel .config if you're running a 2.6 kernel.

here:

```

Device Drivers --->

 Networking support --->

  [*] Networking support

   [*] Network device support 

   Ethernet (10 or 100mbit) --->

    [*] Ethernet (10 or 100mbit)

     [*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers

      <*> Reverse Engineered nForce Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

and:

```

Device Drivers --->

 Sound  --->

   <*> Sound card support

    Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

     <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

     <*> Sequencer support 

     <*> OSS Mixer API

     <*> OSS PCM (digital audio) API

       [*] OSS Sequencer API

       PCI devices  ---> 

        <*> Intel i8x0/MX440, SiS 7012; Ali 5455; NForce Audio; AMD768/8111
```

Last edited by tgurr on Wed Sep 15, 2004 10:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## silentbob

[EDIT: d'oh, Psy' just beat me to it!!]

 *englishpremier wrote:*   

> I'm running a Nforce2 motherboard with onboard LAN and Audio.

 

I have an nForce2 based motherboard and the on-board network / sound is working perfectly by using the kernel drivers only. You don't need to emerge   nforce-audio / nforce-net to get them working.

With the latest 2.6.9-rc1 kernel there are the following drivers which you can compile in...

Network

```
<*> Reverse Engineered nForce Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

Sound

```
<*> Intel i8x0/MX440, SiS 7012; Ali 5455; NForce Audio; AMD768/8111
```

They work perfectly for me.

----------

## englishpremier

i'm using kernel 2.6.7 but i found what you were talking about put a * next to it. saved and exited and then ran make && make modules_install. 

All that went ok. but i still don't think the thing is working as on bootup when it comes up with something like eth0 resolving dhcp host  [!!] 

Also when i check in device information screen in kde there is no real sign of network drivers. i cant ping or anything.

----------

## silentbob

Post your dmesg and ifconfig output so we can have a look at the issue.

----------

## englishpremier

sorted now. I'm not sure how but i've sorted it and am now writting from my gentoo box.

Everything is now fine despite apart from the fact that when typing with my usb keyboard in either X or KDE it keeps repeating the key as if its stuck in or somthing. Also my mouse wheel doesn't work.

Any ideas? (save me from openening a new thread)

----------

## StringCheesian

This guide explains how to configure Xorg, including that scroll wheel  :Smile: 

----------

## englishpremier

 *StringCheesian wrote:*   

> This guide explains how to configure Xorg, including that scroll wheel 

 

that guide explains the mouse wheel thing and i've sorted that but it has not real info on why or how to fix my USB keyboard from constantly repeating keys making it completely unuseable.

----------

## StringCheesian

Sorry, just trying to help...

To set the keyboard repeat rate for KDE:

K Menu -> Control Center -> Peripherals -> Keyboard

----------

## Vininim

the actual nvidia propietary driver(wich is not in portage) supports 2.6 kernels... well, it compiles, but I wouldn't bother to test them out(I did and they just hang up the system,my kernel is very customized may be it), go for the kernel reversed engineered ones... or give the nvidia propietary ones a try.

----------

